# FULTON County



## chrismhaase (Oct 11, 2015)

I want to start a thread for the FULTON a County hunters. I am a metro ATL hunter. Has anyone arrowed a nice deer yet?  I have some nice ones on the cams.


----------



## Walker44 (Oct 11, 2015)

Depending on where you are in Fulton  all the bucks and good size does have move into the subdivisions in south forsyth --- You can tell by my garden


----------



## swamp (Oct 22, 2015)

Killed a big doe Monday 10/11.  The rut should be starting soon!


----------



## swamp (Nov 1, 2015)

Any sign of rut?


----------



## PChunter (Nov 2, 2015)

A whole lot of pre-rut activity. Scrapes are getting demolished daily, and the small bucks are trying their luck with the ladies.


----------

